# perhaps someone can relate



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

I was diagnosed with I.B.S. three years ago and I have been trying hard to get it under control. I have tried many different types of drugs as well asstress relief. They all seem to work for awhile, but then the anxiety and stress set in and I'm back to square one. I know that ibs isn't causing serious harm to my bady, but everytime I become bloated and I have abdominal pain, I always start to worry. Even though, I have had the same or simmilar symptoms in the past, I still get these irrational thoughts in the back of my mind that won't go away. Like now for instance. I have been having a very bad bout of ibs for the past 4 days.(this I beleive is due to some new anti-reflux med the doctor gave me to try) Anyway, I cannot get the thought of "maybe it's my appendix" out of my mind. I know rationally that it isn't my appendix,I have had these same symptoms before, but the thought lingers on. I get so tired of struggling with myself. I even went to the webmd website and looked up appendix, and I don't really have the sypmtoms (of course) but still the thought lingers. Please if anyone can give me any ideas to help. I am so tired. I read in a book about something called somatic preoccupiedness. Does anyone know anymore about this?


----------



## Celtic Tiger (Jun 17, 2003)

It always helps me to try to forget about my symptoms for a while and get out of myself i.e. meet a friend and talk or go and see a film. Too much preoccupation with symptoms will convince you that you have anything. I'm a bit of a hpochondriac myself so i know what i'm talking about! Hope things go well for you - take care.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Kalani- You need to stop worrying- it makes your IBS worse.What "anti-reflux" meds are you one? I've been on 2 because the first one made me sicker. What about an anti-depressant to stop your obsessive thoughts?-lee


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank you for your advice. You are both correct about the not dwelling on the symptoms. I have learned a great deal from reading other peoples posts. Finally people who can relate. Lee- I was taking protonix, but I stopped a couple days ago when I realized it was causing my ibs to flare up. I go back to the doctor today to see what he thinks. Thanks again both of you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

There can also be a physiological component to what you are experiencing. When you're bloated and full of gas and experiencing diarrhea and/or constipation.... there is pressure on your diaphragm... which affects how you breathe... it becomes more shallow... this, in turn, causes a build-up of carbon dioxide in your blood stream... which in turn, produces feelings of anxiety.I experience the above on a regular basis. Knowing what is happening, helps to temper it.Evie


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

When I am occupied, I don't think about IBS and I don't get IBS! It must be anxiety or a behaviour pattern I believe?I suffer with IBS C, bloating, gas discomfort etc but on Sunday I went to a summer fair, was busy in pleasant environment, not thinking too deeply about anything much (usually I think about things too much) and I was absolutely fine!Got IBS symptoms back in the evening tho.Surely, we are our own worst enemies?What does everyone else think?


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

I totally agree. I'd been great for 2 months then Friday i got sick in a casino, i;ve been a basket case all weekend. Funny thing is my tummy has been fine (except for one case of D) but my anxiety is 3x worse than ever. Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the connection between mind and body is very closely linked in people with IBS. We seem to be much more sensitive to what is going on, I know I am constantly monitoring how I feel, little gurgles etc. Depression, anxiety, all that doesn't help how we feel and can cause more flare ups or just a constant condition is either D or C.I also am bi polar so that is not helping either. I am doing pretty well with the meds I am on for that but it doesn't stop the anxiety of feeling I might need a bathroom at any time. Just my thoughts.siennamover


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

seinna mover- You are like me (except i'm not bi-polar)


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Essence, your posting here makes a lot of sense. Anxiety also affects the way we breathe which is why I do yoga! In fact any type of exercise on a regular basis is good. You gotta get that heart rate up, so a very brisk walk just 20 mins daily will help, dancing in your lounge/sitting room to fast, upbeat music, swimming etc. It increases the oxygen to the brain, releasing chemicals to make us feel good and so we have less anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Behavior patterns can be affected by biochemistry. They can also be affected by our thoughts and emotions. I use thoughts and emotions in the same breath because thoughts provoke emotions, which in turn, affect our chemistry. The reverse can also be true. And a big PLUS for exercise....just as you suggested, it helps us to rid ourselves of all sorts of toxins and gets our cardiovascular and pulmonary systems working more efficiently... the result of which is better overall health and a better sense of wellbeing.And sometimes when the whole world feels like it is caving in on us... the best thing that we can do is get to work !!







E*


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

I have had IBS for three years also and have the same problems. I run in cycles and my mind will hold my body together until the weekend and then I just collapse. It is terrible. Don't let it get you down too badly. Counseling has really helped me to work though my feelings and get through what life is dealing me and that in turn lets me deal with my IBS. I now just " go with the flow" haha.....


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

Excericise! I had a bad episode and made myself go for hike right in the middle of it! The whole time I was hiking, I was absolutely normal, but as soon as I stopped, back to the pain.


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank you all so much for sharing your advice and experiences with me. Before I found this web site, I felt like I was alone in this. Like there was something wrong with me. But now I know that I am not the only one who goes through this anxiety and stress. The info you wrote helped alot Essence. Have any of you tried the new meds out there called zelnorm? My doctor just prescribed it for me, but the side effects worry me a little. I have been doing yoga,and it seems to help. I have also started walking in the mornings which jas jelped as well. yo are all right exersise makes a difference! Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Kalani,I am glad you found us and I am glad I found 'us' too. These boards have really helped me too.I have been exercising for a while now' swimming, walking, dancing, yoga - whatever mood takes me! I am in a swimming mood now so I shall do that later and have a sauna as well. Mmmmmmmmm, blissssss!







I cannot promote exercise enough. Just keep on with it and do something energetic every single day! Be really determined about it. Do at least 20 minutes every day. I found that a walk didn't quite cut it for me - too boring. I found that music stimulation is simply great - really uplifting in general.I also have found that due to the exercise, I have been snacking less and this has been so beneficial, I just cannot tell you in words. I feel SOOOOOOOOO much better now.Do whatever it takes to release those good chemicals in the brain!I wish everyone well.


----------



## orchie (Nov 30, 2001)

this is probably obvious advice but - have you tried yoga?


----------



## Boothferry (Jul 19, 2003)

My mind is my own worst enemy. I go for months without a single problem, then I get stressed by something...this time it was coming face to face with a burglar! Then my insides turn to mush. Not having any poo probs at the mo, but stomach ache big time. I keep thinking, I must have something seriously wrong with me, like even Cancer, and I become a real Cyberchondriac at times like this. I went to the beach to chill out today, and spent 20 minutes prodding my stomach to see if I could find any lumps. How sad is that? I'm a teacher, and a keen sportsman, and as it's the end of term, my body is knackered, I have aches and pains all over, and I keep trying to link them all together. Why? Cause the angst gets to me. I'm kinda hoping that once the school hols start, I'll settle down again...until the next time.I'm with you.


----------



## ch8502 (Jul 17, 2003)

Kalani,I understand exactly where you are coming from. I have just had a 5 day bout with IBS and I too was on Webmd looking up symptoms of food poisioning, appendix, parasites etc. The symptoms can be so painful that I get these thoughts in the back of my mind that there is something serious wrong with my stomach. Maybe I just feel that way because if it was something else AT LEAST IT COULD BE CURED!!! You have to stop worrying. Even though yous symptoms can last for days or be extremely painful keep in mind that it is just an episide of ibs acting up. You are not alone. I have realized that this illness effects not only your physical health but your mental health as well.


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I have had every test known to man to rule outeverything and found I have IBS-D. I have had itfor over 20 years, but for the past two monthsit has been worse than ever. Of course I wasconvinced I had colon cancer, or ovarian cancer,or a rare infection etc. etc. I kept telling myself that it isn't possible to feel this badwithout having something really major wrong withme. Of course this line of thinking only makesme feel worse. I obsessed over the tests, I lived in fear of the colonoscopy etc. Of coursenothing was ever as bad as I had made it in mymind. This website has helped me more than anydoctor or medicine could, because now I know Iam not alone out there. For awhile I just thoughtI was losing my mind, or going thru menopause etc.I am currently researching IBS books, tryingdifferent meds, eating a lot healthier, startingto walk every day etc. I am going to start seeinga therapist in a few weeks too, I figure it can'thurt to talk to someone. I am turning 40 nextyear and really obsessing over that. I lost somany friends and family members at a young age(I also lost a baby last year) so I have a fearof people dying now that I am getting older. Itis a terrible way to live your life, I know howyou feel. I quit working about a year ago and that was the biggest mistake because now I amhome all day with time on my hands to thinkabout things. Once I get the D under controlI plan to go back to work again. Sorry toramble on, thanks for listening. See, I feelbetter already!


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

Kalani, it sounds like you have Generalized Anxiety. It usually manifest itself by racing thoughts and constant worrying. I have Acute Anxiety, I get panic attacks that pop up suddenly. I'm gonna tell you the truth..I am a proponent of medicine. I know a lot of people don't like to take medicine, but I look at it like this...if something was wrong with any other part of my body other than my brain, I wouldn't hesitate for a second to take the med. I truly beleive my anxiety is due to a chemical imbalance in my brain. I currently am on Prozac and Trazadone. After I started my meds, I found out how normal people live! I thought it was normal to be so tense that one gritted their teeth all the time. I also thought it was just a given to be so tense before leaving for work that I would throw up (every, single morning!) I also used to have those irrational thoughts that i couldn't get out of my head. Please see a dr in addition to exercising. You might not need medication, but thank the Lord that it's there if you do. Best of Luck and hang in there! We Care!


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm remembering when I was in my late teens, I worked with a woman who was very cool and laid back. One time she tried to get me to do a relaxation exercise at my desk. All she wanted me to do was lean back, close my eyes, and let my body go limp. I couldn't even lean back with my eyes closed for more than a second or two! This was before I started medication. Though I am still tense...it's nowhere like it used to be. It's also easier to ignore the cruel, rude people who like to ridicule my IBS problem (I am extremely gassy). Hope they find us some cures reeeeeal soooon!


----------



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

i to can relate to this. i get c a lot, but the worst part of the illness for me is the anxiety, the worry, stress, that heavy feeling you get in your centre chest, and u get that warm horrid feeling, then u know its an attack.i go a long walk with my dog, and it goes.comes back soon after mind u, but it helps a bit.


----------



## Relax (Aug 3, 2003)

I too am a proponent of medication and therefore modern medicine, if you find no relief from other natural remedies. I lived 30 years with ibs D, along with anxiety. It was not until after I felt that I exhausted all other avenues that I went on Paxil and Doxepin and found relief. I then obtained what I always wanted - relief, confidence and freedom. It is wonderful!! Don't rule out modern medicine. That might be where we find relief. I found gastroenterologists that I visited to be uncaring and even though I would be sobbing in the examining room about how misable I am they never really seemed to take me seriously and give me any real help. It wasn't until I visited a Psychiatrist who is very familiar with these medications that I finally found relief. Thank God I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Kalani... sorry it's taken me a while to get back to this thread. Zelnorm is for C-predominant IBS. I have alternating IBS which includes both C and D, so the Zelnorm isn't an appropriate med for me. In fact, there isn't any appropriate med for me...







I have achieved the best relief with a combination of CBT, exercise, creativity and relaxation therapy (self-hypno).I pat myself on the back a lot too....







I also want to second what others have suggested about getting an evaluation to determine if you have a behavioral health challenge that might be helped with meds or CBT?MrsMason....if you think turning 40 is stressful... wait until you do the big FIVE OForty was a breeze compared to this !!







Also... I didn't realize that you lost a baby last year.... please consider this my retro sympathy. I've gone through this with a friend before, and it was hellacious for her, so I think I may understand a bit of what you went through. Evie


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

maxson, I have a book that has helped me tremendously! It is entitled "I.B.S. Relief- A Doctor, a Dietition, and a Psychologist provide a team approach to managing irritable bowel syndrome" This book has helped me understand this illness so much! I highly reccomend it. Thank you everyone who has replied. I always appreciate all your advice!


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Anxiety has always been a very big component of my IBS. I have had stomach problems for over 45 years and it is tiring.When I feel good, I feel very, very good, but when, even a gurgle starts, my mind runs with it. Could it be this, could it be that, what would happen if..........it goes on and on.I can actually feel my stomach tensing. I have started the hypno tapes and I hoping that they will help in some way to help me obtain some control over my anxiety.I know that it has gotten worse as I've gotten older.By the way, if you think 50 is bad.....wait until you get that six O. Then is really gets scary.I have tried Buspar for the anxiety. Actually made my stomach worse. I am now taking Librax because I just gave notice at my job and have decided to work part-time. BIG step for me.....filled with much anxiety.


----------

